# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Opname of niet?

## vogeltje1990

Hi allemaal,

ja al verschillende posts van mijn kant uit, jullie hebben altijd goede raad!
ze zitten er over te denken om mij op te nemen op een paaz afdeling, ben al eerder opgenomen geweest op een grotere instelling, daar ging het snel bergafwaarts, dus ik weet niet wat ik moet doen.
zonder opname verder gaan gaat ook niet denk ik, maar mijn ouders staan totaal niet achter opname en ik ben er erg bang voor.
Ben depressief en ze zijn onderzoeken gestart wat er allemaal nog meer mis is?

hebben jullie tips hoe ik hier door moet/kan komen?

----------


## kpsm

> Hi allemaal,
> 
> ja al verschillende posts van mijn kant uit, jullie hebben altijd goede raad!
> ze zitten er over te denken om mij op te nemen op een paaz afdeling, ben al eerder opgenomen geweest op een grotere instelling, daar ging het snel bergafwaarts, dus ik weet niet wat ik moet doen.
> zonder opname verder gaan gaat ook niet denk ik, maar mijn ouders staan totaal niet achter opname en ik ben er erg bang voor.
> Ben depressief en ze zijn onderzoeken gestart wat er allemaal nog meer mis is?
> 
> hebben jullie tips hoe ik hier door moet/kan komen?


hallo vogeltje1990,

Heb je ook last van stemmen, rare fantasien(herrinneringen uit het verleden) of andere psychotische klachten.
Wat ik zou doen is je zelfvertrouwen verbeteren, door weer dingen te doen die je moeilijk vind, want zo bouw je je zelfvertrouwen op. Ik weet niet precies wat je probleem is, maar een opname leer je niet op je eigen benen te leren staan. Alles wat je nu kan doen of overwinnen geeft uiteindelijk meer resultaat voor verbetering. Nogmaals ik weet niet welke klachten je precies hebt, maar ik weet zeker dat dit helpt. 

groetjess
kpsm

----------


## vogeltje1990

> hallo vogeltje1990,
> 
> Heb je ook last van stemmen, rare fantasien(herrinneringen uit het verleden) of andere psychotische klachten.
> Wat ik zou doen is je zelfvertrouwen verbeteren, door weer dingen te doen die je moeilijk vind, want zo bouw je je zelfvertrouwen op. Ik weet niet precies wat je probleem is, maar een opname leer je niet op je eigen benen te leren staan. Alles wat je nu kan doen of overwinnen geeft uiteindelijk meer resultaat voor verbetering. Nogmaals ik weet niet welke klachten je precies hebt, maar ik weet zeker dat dit helpt. 
> 
> groetjess
> kpsm


Nou vooral 'snachts gaat het niet goed ik weet niet waar de grens ligt tussen gedachten en stemmen, maar wat er door mijn hoofd spookt is heel ongezond en wil ik helemaal niet, soms kan ik daar ook geen grip op krijgen en voer ik uit wat er rondspookt (automutilatie).
verder is er een PTSS bij mij opgemerkt en lopen er onderzoeken naar andere persoonlijkheids stoornissen omdat dokter denkt dat er iets niet goed zit.
Kan erg in paniek raken soms en dan ga ik dus rare dingen doen.
heb al eerder een opname gehad, min of meer onder dwang toen had ik geen remming meer en kon ik doen en laten wat ik wilde, niet erg goede invloed moet ik zeggen vandaar dat ik huiverig ben voor opname, wel weet ik dat ik zo niet door kan/moet gaan.

eerder ben ik opgenomen geweest op een crisis afdeling niet echt voor behandeling en werd ik ook niet echt in de gaten gehouden, dat zou bij deze opname anders zijn.
verder staan mijn ouders niet achter opname, ben 20 kan in princiepe zelf kiezen maar ook daar ligt 1 van mijn problemen, kan moeilijk zelf keuzes maken zonder schuldgevoel.

maar bedankt voor de reply, ik zal het gewoon maar aan moeten kijken ben ik bang.

----------


## kpsm

> Nou vooral 'snachts gaat het niet goed ik weet niet waar de grens ligt tussen gedachten en stemmen, maar wat er door mijn hoofd spookt is heel ongezond en wil ik helemaal niet, soms kan ik daar ook geen grip op krijgen en voer ik uit wat er rondspookt (automutilatie).
> verder is er een PTSS bij mij opgemerkt en lopen er onderzoeken naar andere persoonlijkheids stoornissen omdat dokter denkt dat er iets niet goed zit.
> Kan erg in paniek raken soms en dan ga ik dus rare dingen doen.
> heb al eerder een opname gehad, min of meer onder dwang toen had ik geen remming meer en kon ik doen en laten wat ik wilde, niet erg goede invloed moet ik zeggen vandaar dat ik huiverig ben voor opname, wel weet ik dat ik zo niet door kan/moet gaan.
> 
> eerder ben ik opgenomen geweest op een crisis afdeling niet echt voor behandeling en werd ik ook niet echt in de gaten gehouden, dat zou bij deze opname anders zijn.
> verder staan mijn ouders niet achter opname, ben 20 kan in princiepe zelf kiezen maar ook daar ligt 1 van mijn problemen, kan moeilijk zelf keuzes maken zonder schuldgevoel.
> 
> maar bedankt voor de reply, ik zal het gewoon maar aan moeten kijken ben ik bang.


hallo vogeltje,

Ik ben natuurlijk geen arts, maar zoals ik dit zie lijkt het op iets van een persoonlijkheidsstoornis. Al vind ik stoornis een groot woord. Je hebt het over stemmen, geven die ook opdrachten? Bij een persoonlijkheidsprobleem(bordeline) kunnen ook stemmen horen voorkomen. Als ik gelijk heb zou ptss wel eens de oorzaak kunnen zijn van jou problemen. Ik denk dat dat de bodem is van je problemen. Dan lijkt het me verstandig om zoiezo de onderzoeken af te wachten en kijken wat daar uit komt.

groetjess kpsm

----------

